# What is a traditional breakfast?



## Gravy Queen (Sep 10, 2013)

I noticed on the losing weight thread that someone referred to the traditional American breakfast , just wondering what that is ? 

Here in England if you wanted a traditional English breakfast then you would be looking at bacon, eggs, sausages, tomatoes , sometimes mushrooms , toast too, a whole greasy fry up . 

However, I never eat this type of breakfast these days,  and it may be traditional but many people on a regular basis eat things like cereal or porridge . My choice is porridge or natural yogurt with fruit and honey . 

What do you typically eat and how often would you have your traditional breakfast ?


----------



## cookingaccelerated (Sep 10, 2013)

for me if its not a bowl of cereal, i like to havea bagel with cream cheese, its not too heavy and keeps me full fr quite awhile.


----------



## Hoot (Sep 10, 2013)

'Round here, a traditional breakfast is pretty much the same as Gravy Queen's description of an English breakfast.
Gotta have coffee and grits though.
Another favorite is fresh caught fish cooked over an open fire.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 10, 2013)

Gravy Queen said:


> Here in England if you wanted a traditional English breakfast then you would be looking at bacon, eggs, sausages, tomatoes , sometimes mushrooms , toast too, a whole greasy fry up .


You forgot the Heinz beans, lol. The full breakfast was always one of my favorite meals when visiting there and something I had to do at least once per trip. 

On the flip side of the coin, I have a friend who visits once a year from Yorkshire, and his favorite American breakfast is pancakes at Perkins.

I've always considered a traditional American breakfast to be two eggs, hash browns, toast, and either bacon or sausage. But just like with the English breakfast, I don't think there are many of us who eat that sort of thing every day. 

I try to eat something for breakfast every day. Occasionally I'll take the time to make eggs, but other days it might not be anything but a muffin with preserves and a cup of coffee.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 10, 2013)

I agree with Steve - that's the traditional breakfast, based on what farmers would have had available most of the time, but most people eat that way only on the weekends, if at all. I often have leftovers for breakfast, or scrambled eggs or an omelet with toast.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 10, 2013)

Traditional breakfasts were intended to provide hard working farmers, factory workers, etc with fuel to get through to lunch.  That's not as common today so we usually eat lighter fare like cereals, breads, and other baked goods followed by eggs which many people consider evil because of the cholesterol connection.

SO and I went to a local diner for breakfast recently and I had chicken fried steak with sausage gravy, home fries and eggs.  That's not on my breakfast menu very often.


----------



## Janet H (Sep 10, 2013)

Traditional breakfast in my part of the world is typically eggs, bacon, fried potatoes and toast, Juice and coffee.  I almost never have this for breakfast but it makes a great dinner


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 10, 2013)

My traditional breakfast is eggs, grains, and greens. I grew up with the weekend breakfast being either eggs, bacon/sausage, toast, orange juice or waffles/pancakes, bacon/sausage, juice.


----------



## Zhizara (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm finding that leftovers are better for me than the eggs, sausage, etc.

Even if I do have eggs, and/or toasted frozen pancakes and sausage, it's a once a week treat.

As a single person cooking for one, leftovers are a given.  If I don't help eat them up by using breakfast as an option, I tend to end up with good leftovers frozen and don't get to cook as much as I like.  I love variety, but love certain things frequently.

Lately, it's been leftover taco meat.  I love to take the leftover meat mixture and add macaroni and cheese for a taco macaroni that manages to disappear rapidly.  Comfort food!


----------



## pacanis (Sep 10, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> I agree with Steve - that's the traditional breakfast, based on what farmers would have had available most of the time, but most people eat that way only on the weekends, if at all. I often have leftovers for breakfast, or scrambled eggs or an omelet with toast.


 
Forgive me for going OT, but am I the only one seeing the word "farmers" highlighted in red and underlined?
I don't see it as I am typing this, but I saw it in GG's post


----------



## pacanis (Sep 10, 2013)

Whoa, it's a link that takes you to a finance site or something.


----------



## Zhizara (Sep 10, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Forgive me for going OT, but am I the only one seeing the word "farmers" highlighted in red and underlined?
> I don't see it as I am typing this, but I saw it in GG's post



Pac, if you're seeing a word highlighted, it's because you searched for something with that word in it.  I've had that problem before.  Once it's searched, it's hard to get rid of it.  Just a glitch.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 10, 2013)

I agree with others on the typical American breakfast of eggs, fried potatoes, bacon, ham or sausage, toast, juice and coffee.  

I need a piece of homemade fruit pie and a slice of sharp cheddar cheese to seal the deal!

Don't be afraid to eat the pie first, that way you will make sure to have room for it!


----------



## Oldvine (Sep 10, 2013)

I think it depends on the family what's traditional or even the person.  My father had ham or bacon, eggs, toast and fried potatoes while my mother had toast, some potatoes, a scoop of cottage cheese and some fruit.  My sisters and I had some of all of it.   My grandma had a big bowl of oatmeal every day of the year.  If we sisters were at her house, we got a big bowl of oatmeal with some raisins, butter, brown sugar and milk.   I don't know what the traditional American breakfast actually is.


----------



## CraigC (Sep 10, 2013)

Traditional is a useless term when trying to nail down a "melting pot" of cultural influences. Each family has its own traditions in this country. That would make "Traditional American Breakfast" an oxymoron.


----------



## Addie (Sep 10, 2013)

We are no longer a nation of farmers but people on the run out the door in the morning. So it is usually a piece of toast or bagel and a cup of coffee in a travel mug. For those fortunate enough to work in a building that has a cafeteria they will grab something more substantial before they go to their desk. So there no longer is a traditional American breakfast.


----------



## Hoot (Sep 10, 2013)

CraigC said:


> Traditional is a useless term when trying to nail down a "melting pot" of cultural influences. Each family has its own traditions in this country. That would make "Traditional American Breakfast" an *oxymoron*.



That's OK...I been called a moron afore.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 10, 2013)

Hoot said:


> That's OK...I been called a moron afore.



You are in good company!

I guess we should just forget this thread and move on!


----------



## taxlady (Sep 10, 2013)

Back in 2005, I went to Copenhagen. My sister gave me and Stirling a gift of a one night stay at a hotel in Keflavik, since we were traveling by Iceland Air and they don't charge for a stopover. We were looking at the various hotels in Keflavik and they said that a night's stay came with a traditional Scandinavian breakfast. My sister and I looked at each other and simultaneously said, "What's a Scandinavian breakfast?" Most Scandinavians have the same kinds of breakfasts as the English and North Americans.

When we went to the dining room for our "traditional Scandinavian breakfast", we found out what it was. It was a mini Smørrebrødsbord. There was a variety of breads, fish, cold cuts, and cheeses. There were also dry cereals, oatmeal, eggs, and a toaster. D'oh! That qualifies.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 10, 2013)

CraigC said:


> Traditional is a useless term when trying to nail down a "melting pot" of cultural influences. Each family has its own traditions in this country. That would make "Traditional American Breakfast" an oxymoron.



If each family had their own traditional breakfast, there wouldn't have been so many similar answers. We're talking about the distant past when most Americans were descended from the English.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 10, 2013)

Addie said:


> We are no longer a nation of farmers but people on the run out the door in the morning. So it is usually a piece of toast or bagel and a cup of coffee in a travel mug. For those fortunate enough to work in a building that has a cafeteria they will grab something more substantial before they go to their desk. So there no longer is a traditional American breakfast.



Just because people don't eat it every day doesn't mean it doesn't exist.


----------



## CatPat (Sep 10, 2013)

For my DA and me, it is a mixture of American and Romanian. American is cereal with milk, toast or English muffins with jelly and perhaps bacon.

Romanian will be polenta with crumbled bacon, fried eggs, and a buttered roll (bread).

Sometimes it is different as I am in school and time does run short: Cereal and a fried egg on top of toasted bread. 

We often add nice fresh fruits to the breakfasts. Today we had the cereal, some bacon, and a nice grapefruit with milk and tea.

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## no mayonnaise (Sep 10, 2013)

French fries or home fries mixed with scrambled eggs and put in a tortilla with cheddar cheese. Sliced avocado and roasted spicy salsa.

Soup of any type is always good.

Omelette of any type.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 11, 2013)

C'mon now folks... if there is any traditional breakfast in America it is McDonalds #1 value meal; an egg McMuffin, hash brown and a coffee 

I too think the traditional breakfast consists of eggs, meat (bacon or sausage), home fries and toast. I'll bet the above gets eaten by more Americans on a daily basis though.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 11, 2013)

pacanis said:


> C'mon now folks... if there is any traditional breakfast in America it is McDonalds #1 value meal; an egg McMuffin, hash brown and a coffee
> 
> I too think the traditional breakfast consists of eggs, meat (bacon or sausage), home fries and toast. I'll bet the above gets eaten by more Americans on a daily basis though.



And the McDonald's meal is basically a portable version of the traditional breakfast


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Sep 11, 2013)

Mrs Dawg is from a small Blackforest town so when we lived there we had a basic breakfast of coffee, fresh rolls, bread, butter, and jam, soft-boiled eggs and a selection of cold cuts and cheese. 
Normally only on weekends as life was way too hectic during the week back then.


----------



## CraigC (Sep 11, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> If each family had their own traditional breakfast, there wouldn't have been so many similar answers. We're talking about the distant past when most Americans were descended from the English.


 
Don't think I saw "distant past" in the OP and I don't think the true native Americans ate an "English" breakfast.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 11, 2013)

I look forward to the large breakfasts that follow a major holiday.

Things like: Kielbasa, pierogies, eggs and rye toast slathered with butter or Italian hot sausage, Italian garlic toast with eggs and peppers.

When we were kids we also had fried smelts or bullheads, fried field mushrooms or venison tenderloin sliced and fried, great stuff!

Today I get by with a bowl of Fiber One and skim milk. 

Like the guy on television says, fiber makes me sad!


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 11, 2013)

CraigC said:


> Don't think I saw "distant past" in the OP and I don't think the true native Americans ate an "English" breakfast.



Okay, you want to misconstrue on purpose? Have fun


----------



## salt and pepper (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## Katie H (Sep 11, 2013)

In our region, the traditional breakfast (as has been described here) is still served.  But...that's because we live in a heavily farmed area and the farmers need their "fuel" for the day.  They work, and sweat, hard all day long, in spite of having air-conditioned machinery.

As for our house, our weekday morning fare is usually pretty light and quick.  Both of us are retired and aren't spending our days doing back-breaking chores so we don't need to tank up very heavily.

Sunday breakfast is when we "splurge" and enjoy a variety of more complex and calorie-laden foods.  Still, we don't go nuts there either.  Just goodies we wouldn't normally eat during the week.


----------



## CarolPa (Sep 11, 2013)

Steve Kroll said:


> You forgot the Heinz beans, lol. The full breakfast was always one of my favorite meals when visiting there and something I had to do at least once per trip.
> 
> On the flip side of the coin, I have a friend who visits once a year from Yorkshire, and his favorite American breakfast is pancakes at Perkins.
> 
> ...




What's up with the Heinz beans in England?  How do they compare to canned baked beans in the US?  I have visited a diet forum and there's an English woman who eats Heinz beans every day.  Someone there posted that Heinz beans in England aren't the same as Heinz beans in US.  I love baked beans but they usually contain too much sugar for me to be eating with my diabetes.


----------



## CarolPa (Sep 11, 2013)

I eat eggs almost every day, but don't have the potatoes, toast, bacon, sausage.  Just eggs, sometimes with leftover veggies or sliced tomatoes.  I like oatmeal too, but like to have protein at the first meal.  

The only time I have the full traditional breakfast is when we go out and I would really rather not have all those other things, but it is the "special" and you pay just as much if you order ala carte.  I am addicted to McDonald's breakfast sandwiches and have them very often, without the hash browns.  Our McDonalds has many manager's specials and they are usually BOGO or two for $3.  I love a bargain!


----------



## pacanis (Sep 11, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> What's up with the Heinz beans in England? How do they compare to canned baked beans in the US? I have visited a diet forum and there's an English woman who eats Heinz beans every day. Someone there posted that Heinz beans in England aren't the same as Heinz beans in US. I love baked beans but they usually contain too much sugar for me to be eating with my diabetes.


 
I tried Heinz beans and still prefer Bush's on my buttered toast for breakfast. Heinz were runnier. Maybe they like more sauce over there.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Sep 11, 2013)

Ah yes, I did forget the Heinz beans and a fried tomato too . I have no idea how they compare as I don't know what the beans in the US are like .


----------



## Gravy Queen (Sep 11, 2013)

Meant to say thank you for your interesting replies , I suppose our traditional type breakfasts are not dissimilar . Great for a hangover with HP brown sauce too !!


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Sep 11, 2013)

I don't think Black Pudding is very popular over here for breakfast. I saw it on a breakfast menu one time when I stayed in Bridgwater.


----------



## Addie (Sep 11, 2013)

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> I don't think Black Pudding is very popular over here for breakfast. I saw it on a breakfast menu one time when I stayed in Bridgwater.



Never has been in my household. Although my first husband had a taste for it. That had to be from the Scottish/English side of him.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 11, 2013)

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> I don't think Black Pudding is very popular over here for breakfast. I saw it on a breakfast menu one time when I stayed in Bridgwater.



No one I know likes it. DH and I tried it when we were in Ireland. Did not like it at all. Sorry, GQ


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 11, 2013)

If we have a traditional breakfast in our house it's never the first early meal of the day, for sure.  It might be brunch when we get home from church if we go in the morning - but we don't get home from church until just after noon.  Most of the time that egg/meat/potato/toast traditional breakfast is served as supper.  Himself likes his bowl of cereal almost every day, sometimes with a sliced banana.  I'll have cold cereal sometimes in warmer weather, oatmeal most of the time in cooler weather, and something baked or toasted when it's not cereal.

Carol, I started making "McMuffins" when our kids were in school.  You can buy sliced Canada bacon at most grocery stores.  Maybe pac's house.  I'd make an entire package of English muffins worth, freezing them individually wrapped after they cooled.  Have a taste for one and it's cold and snowing outside?  No problem!   If you're hubby wants it handed through the drive-thru you could always hand it to him as he drives out of the garage...


----------



## CarolPa (Sep 11, 2013)

pacanis said:


> I tried Heinz beans and still prefer Bush's on my buttered toast for breakfast. Heinz were runnier. Maybe they like more sauce over there.




Maybe Steve K could answer me about the difference in Heinz beans in England compared to US since he has had both.  From what I read, the beans that Heinz sells in England are not the same Heinz beans they sell in US.


----------



## CarolPa (Sep 11, 2013)

I found something online that answered my question.  I did notice that the beans from England are labeled "Heinz Beanz" rather than beans.  The 6th or 7th paragraph states that the Heinz Beanz in England are not the same as the US.  So I guess even if I find the Heinz beans here they will not be the same as they enjoy in England.  My mother was born in US but was of English descent.  She used to eat baked bean sandwiches.  I thought that was odd, but not after reading about how much the English like them.  

I think they would be better for me than the american ones with all the brown sugar and molasses.  Sometimes I put the beans in a colandar and rinse the sauce off them.  You still get the taste, but not all the sugar in the sauce.  

Heinz brings beans back to U.S. - Pittsburgh Post-Gazette


----------



## pacanis (Sep 11, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> ...You can buy sliced Canada bacon at most grocery stores. Maybe pac's house...


 
Nothing to see here. Move along


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 11, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> Maybe Steve K could answer me about the difference in Heinz beans in England compared to US since he has had both.  From what I read, the beans that Heinz sells in England are not the same Heinz beans they sell in US.


To me, Heinz Beans in England taste less sugary and more tomato-y than most American brands (Bush, for example).

And I'm not 100% certain, but I think the Heinz beans that are sold in the US are made in England, even though Heinz is a US-owned company.

EDIT: Wikipedia seems to confirm this.

"For several years they had been available in the US in "British Goods" specialty stores only. Presently, they are available at many US supermarkets and specialty stores. However, they are now imported with a label similar to the older British label but with US spelling and US Nutrition Facts."


----------



## CarolPa (Sep 11, 2013)

Steve Kroll said:


> To me, Heinz Beans in England taste less sugary and more tomato-y than most American brands (Bush, for example).
> 
> And I'm not 100% certain, but I think the Heinz beans that are sold in the US are made in England, even though Heinz is a US-owned company.
> 
> ...




That may be the case, but I don't think they are the same recipe as the ones eaten in England.  I found Heinz beans for sale by the case at Amazon.  Some say "beans" and the others say "beanz (England)".  I guess if I really wanted them I could order them from Amazon, but I don't want a whole case because I might not like them.  The less sugar would be good for me, but I guess for now I can keep rinsing the sauce off.


----------



## Hoot (Sep 11, 2013)

I got a question...All my life I seen canned baked beans,...pork and beans,... BBQ beans..What kind of beans do they use for these concoctions?


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 11, 2013)

Hoot said:


> I got a question...All my life I seen canned baked beans,...pork and beans,... BBQ beans..What kind of beans do they use for these concoctions?



Navy beans: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Navy_bean


----------



## Hoot (Sep 11, 2013)

Really?
Navy beans, I will be dam**d. I love me some Navy beans!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 11, 2013)

Hoot said:


> Really?
> Navy beans, I will be dam**d. I love me some Navy beans!



Well, it's what you do to them afterwards that's important.  Some salt pork, molasses, onion, brown sugar, a touch of mustard and water.  Bake for a nice long time and you're done.  Boston Baked Beans.  

Don't take this as a recipe, just something to whet your appetite.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 11, 2013)

Yup, navy beans. What I/we used to refer to as pea shooter beans. I suppose I'm the last generation for that. At least the beans are still around.


----------



## joesfolk (Sep 11, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Yup, navy beans. What I/we used to refer to as pea shooter beans. I suppose I'm the last generation for that. At least the beans are still around.



Funny you should mention that.   I saw some aluminum drinking straws in a store and thought what a silly purchase that would be.  But they would make great pea shooters!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 12, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> That may be the case, but I don't think they are the same recipe as the ones eaten in England.  I found Heinz beans for sale by the case at Amazon.  Some say "beans" and the others say "beanz (England)".  I guess if I really wanted them I could order them from Amazon, but I don't want a whole case because I might not like them.  The less sugar would be good for me, but I guess for now I can keep rinsing the sauce off.



Look for Tea Shops in your area, then contact them and ask if they sell the Heinz beans.  You can start here:  Pennsylvania Tearooms

There is a shop in CT called "Mrs. Bridge's Pantry" that offers high tea but IMO their prime reason for being is to offer import foods that Brits and wanna-be-Brits miss.  There is a large enclave of Britophiles around the Boston area - US born too.   John Adams is probably rolling in his grave...


----------



## Addie (Sep 12, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Look for Tea Shops in your area, then contact them and ask if they sell the Heinz beans.  You can start here:  Pennsylvania Tearooms
> 
> There is a shop in CT called "Mrs. Bridge's Pantry" that offers high tea but IMO their prime reason for being is to offer import foods that Brits and wanna-be-Brits miss.  There is a large enclave of Britophiles around the Boston area - US born too.  *John Adams is probably rolling in his grave*...



My mother was an Adams. If you could see her, she was the spitting image of John Adams. All her siblings looked just the same. My sister was the last one. I look like my father, the Indian. A distant cousin for the past three years has been working on our family tree. All I gave here were the name, birth and death dates. First she worked on my fathers side. That went back to the early 1700's. Then she started on my mother's side. About a year after she started, she called me all excited. "Did you know that you are distantly related to John and Abigail Adams?" Yes, I did. But I wanted her to find it for herself. We are so distantly related that it almost doesn't count. We are related through Samuel Adams. Oh whoopee! And Samuel was a trouble maker and rabble rouser. He was on the King's List as a traitor. Along with his cousin John, Hancock, etc. Do I really want to be related to a traitor?


----------



## pacanis (Sep 12, 2013)

joesfolk said:


> Funny you should mention that. I saw some aluminum drinking straws in a store and thought what a silly purchase that would be. But they would make great pea shooters!


 
Aluminum straws? Dishwasher safe? I wonder if they are for re-using


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 12, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Aluminum straws? Dishwasher safe? I wonder if they are for re-using



I have a couple of titanium straws...definitely for reusing.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 12, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Aluminum straws? Dishwasher safe? I wonder if they are for re-using


When I was a kid we had re-usable straws. They were all twirly and had some character attached near the top. I think mine was the Lone Ranger.

I'm not sure I would want a re-usable straw that wasn't see through.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 12, 2013)

taxlady said:


> When I was a kid we had re-usable straws. They were all twirly and had some character attached near the top. I think mine was the Lone Ranger.
> 
> I'm not sure I would want a re-usable straw that wasn't see through.



I bought a test tube brush to clean my straws, it works great.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 12, 2013)

Can you imagine if a spider built a nest in a straw you hadn't used in a while?
Just sayin'


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 12, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Can you imagine if a spider built a nest in a straw you hadn't used in a while?
> Just sayin'



I'm used to re-washing things that have been stored...too much cat hair in this place.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 12, 2013)

I grew up in two households, my Dad's, on the weekends, and my Mom's on the weekdays.  I also ate breakfast regularly at my Grandparent's house on weekends.  Here's the traditional breakfast at each.
Mom's house - 1. bowl of cereal with milk, and toast.  
                    2. oatmeal with brown sugar, butter, and milk
Dad's House - 1. Fried egg, basted in sausage or bacon grease
                   2. Pancakes and breakfast sausage
                   3. French toast, often cooked like grilled cheese, with 
                      American cheese in the middle, and sausage patties
                   4. Fried egg with corn beef hash
                   5. salmon patties
Grandparenets house -Start with either a bowl of Sugar Smacks, or torn bread in a bowl of milk with sugar sprinkled on top, follow with two poached eggs from poaching pan, Follow with either pancakes, or freshly made waffles, with ham, bacon or sausage, and finally, a large glass of milk.  My Grandma thought I was sickly because I was so thin (I was never sickly, but robust with ultra high energy).  Sometimes, this all was followed by a large wedge of cantaloupe.  I liked eating at Grandpa's house, and he did the cooking.

After about the age of twelve, breakfast was whatever I wanted to make, and could range from apple pie to left-over zuchinni.  After marriage, my kids usually got cereal on the weekdays, and any of the above on weekends, but more often than not, pancakes with bacon and sausage, sometimes with cheese.  Milk was ever-present as the beverage of choice, and yes, I was the cook.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Gravy Queen (Sep 12, 2013)

Durr I forgot the black pudding too can you tell I don't make or eat this breakfast often . 

However , although I can't get a decent gluten free black pudding now , I do miss it as its delicious stuff with brown sauce on it .


----------



## taxlady (Sep 12, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I bought a test tube brush to clean my straws, it works great.


Good idea. I'll bet you have a bottle brush too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 12, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Good idea. I'll bet you have a bottle brush too.



Doesn't everyone???  I order lab supplies from Edmund Scientific.  I use test tubes as storage for small amounts of spices.  I really have not found a reason for a Bunsen burner..yet.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 12, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ... I really have not found a reason for a Bunsen burner..yet.



Cremé Brulée?


----------



## pacanis (Sep 12, 2013)

I always wanted a Bunsen burner...


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 12, 2013)

So did Robert Bunsen, so he invented one.


----------



## Addie (Sep 12, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Doesn't everyone???  I order lab supplies from Edmund Scientific.  I use test tubes as storage for small amounts of spices.  I really have not found a reason for a Bunsen burner..yet.



I have two brushes. A baby bottle brush and a tiny one for cleaning out the injection tip on my baster.

Now for that Bunsen burner, camping.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 12, 2013)

I had a Bunsen burner when I was about 10/11 years old, with a chemistry set I'd gotten for Christmas.  Not a good thing to give a rascally child.  Did you know that if you place  a bit of paraffin and elemental sulfur into a test tube, and boil it over Bunsen burner, it make a horrendous rotten egg smell that completely fills a house.  Don't try this at home kids.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 12, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Cremé Brulée?



Now that's a thought!

Pipe gas into the apartment..."where's the KA-Boom?  I didn't hear the Ka-"


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 12, 2013)

pacanis said:


> I always wanted a Bunsen burner...



Wouldn't that be so cool??  and a dewar of liquid nitrogen and...I do miss playing in the chem lab with Dad.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 12, 2013)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I had a Bunsen burner when I was about 10/11 years old, with a chemistry set I'd gotten for Christmas.  Not a good thing to give a rascally child.  Did you know that if you place  a bit of paraffin and elemental sulfur into a test tube, and boil it over Bunsen burner, it make a horrendous rotten egg smell that completely fills a house.  Don't try this at home kids.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Oh, I definitely need to come visit you now...


----------

